# Company of the Morning Sun OOC



## Zurai (Jun 17, 2008)

Rogue's Gallery
In Character Thread

Current Roster:
Shamash, Dragonborn Paladin (played by Walking Dad)
Raecan, Elf Ranger (played by Redclaw)
Trevor, Human Fighter (played by Charwoman Gene)
Michael Cael, Human Warlock (played by Jemal)
Kriv, Dragonborn Warlord (played by renau1g)
Talia, Eladrin Wizard (played by industrygothica)


----------



## Zurai (Jun 17, 2008)

Still waiting for industrygothica's character to be posted to the RG. In the meantime, I'm going through the 5 sheets posted there.

Walking Dad: 
Your attack bonus for Dragon Breath should be +5 (3 from strength, 2 from the power itself - note that you can only choose str, dex, or con to base the attack roll off of).
Radiant Smite should deal 2d8+5 damage (3 strength, 1 wisdom, +1 astral fire).

Redclaw:
Everything looks good.

Charwoman Gene:
Initiative should be +4 (you get +2 for having a Warlord in the party, essentially).
Perception should be 13 passive/+3 active (+1 for having an Elf in the party).
Speed should be 5, since you're wearing Scale armor (no armor check penalty but it does have a speed penalty).

Jemal:
Looks good. Might find something else to spend that cash on - healing potions are 50g, IIRC.

renau1g:
Reflex should be 13 (10 base, +2 Intelligence, +1 Light Shield).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Fixed!


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 17, 2008)

Talia's posted.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 17, 2008)

Fixed!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> renau1g:
> Reflex should be 13 (10 base, +2 Intelligence, +1 Light Shield).





Forgot about the shield... still getting used to these new rules, thanks for the help Zurai. Glad one of us is on the ball


----------



## Zurai (Jun 17, 2008)

Alright, now for the final character review and we can get underway.

industrygothica:
Initiative should be +3 and Perception should be +9/19 active/passive (Warlord and Elf bonuses).
Basic Melee Attack should be +2/1d4-1, I think. I believe negative modifiers still count. Not that it _really_ matters for a wizard...

Looks good otherwise.

I'll get the IC post up shortly.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 17, 2008)

IC thread is up. Enjoy!


For the record, if anyone dies, replacement characters will be other mercenaries in the Company that have been doing "other jobs".


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweet!  Thanks for setting this up, Zurai!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Really like the flavor so far!

Tavern as a merc headquater   

Hm, I see a bit argueing between Michael and Shamash (infernal pact vs LG god).

But this should be more friendly.

Is there an arms and armor shop in town? Just realized a lack of ranged options for Shamash.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, assume you have full access to basic merchants with plain gear. Magical stuff is harder to come by but I'm not gonna make a huge deal out of that, either, given the nature of the game.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 17, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Alright, now for the final character review and we can get underway.
> 
> industrygothica:
> Initiative should be +3 and Perception should be +9/19 active/passive (Warlord and Elf bonuses).
> ...




She's fixed and ready.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 18, 2008)

Alright, I'm seeing 3 votes for goblins and 1 for goblin-or-kobold, so I'm gonna assume you're going after the goblins at the North Pass. And so the Heroes set out...


----------



## Zurai (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry for the delay... I'm using MapTools for the first time to build the maps for this campaign, and the learning curve was pretty steep there for a bit, but I think I have a handle on it now. Should have the first encounter up shortly.

BTW, if you want custom art on your map token, go ahead and link it here and I'll tokenize it. Otherwise you'll get text most likely.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

I would like to take a picture from the PHB. It is in the attached pdf.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2008)

Could I use this as my icon?  Or would you prefer faces/people


----------



## Zurai (Jun 18, 2008)

That's fine, Jemal. Anything I can fit recognizably in a circle works.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

If you like, I could cut the head from my pic out later and post as a jpg.

Using my avatar would not feel like dragonborn...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2008)

Strange.. I don't actually have the pic I use for my avatar anymore, and this one looks.. not quite so good. 

Anyways, looks like we've allready finished the first PC's turns and are onto the wolves.  Looking forward to seeing what happens.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Using my avatar would not feel like dragonborn...



Probably not, but I think my red fist w/black background is very warlocky.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 18, 2008)

I actually stole your avatar picture to make the token, Jemal. It looked better than the smaller version you attached.

WD, I have your token made, no need to attach a new image.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2008)

Woo.. thnx.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 18, 2008)

You won't be thanking me when you see what the wolves did to you on their turn!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

As we all begin and this is the first combat round...

I just ralized that on my character sheet is the false smite power...

I hope it is fine that I changed it. If not I can change it back to radiant smite.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2008)

did you take into account the -2 they have for my concealment?


----------



## Zurai (Jun 18, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> did you take into account the -2 they have for my concealment?



Yep. The first one rolled 18 to hit and the second rolled 25.

I rolled _really_ well for the wolves. Figures that Invisible Castle only hates me when I'm rolling for one of my PCs; it loves my NPCs when I DM.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> As we all begin and this is the first combat round...
> 
> I just ralized that on my character sheet is the false smite power...
> 
> I hope it is fine that I changed it. If not I can change it back to radiant smite.



That's fine.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2008)

OK, so planning for next round.. The PHB doesn't say standing up provokes AoO's like it did in 3rd ed, so does that mean it's just a move action to stand up and you don't have to worry about provoking an attack?

Also, can you crawl at reduced speed before standing up? (How about with an athletics or acrobatics check?)

Finally, I forgot to Curse last round (Would've helped)..damit.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2008)

Zurai,

Maybe I missed it but I couldn't see Kriv in the initiative order.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 18, 2008)

Zurai, I'm curious about the wolfrider rules.  Do they have a special quality that makes them count as an individual target?  The DMG says an enemy can choose to target you or your mount.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 18, 2008)

Jemal: Standing is a move action that does not provoke. You can crawl as a move action at half your speed, but it does provoke. And yes, a curse would have helped 

renau1g: Whoops! I rolled for him and added him to my cheatsheet but skipped him in the writeup. I'm correcting that now. Kriv is right after the goblin wolfrider.

Redclaw: There are no rules for monsters riding mounts. I wrote up the wolfrider as a single creature in lieu of inventing rules for them. Once you get it to bloodied, the goblin will be out of the picture and you'll just be fighting the wolf.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Jemal: Standing is a move action that does not provoke. You can crawl as a move action at half your speed, but it does provoke. And yes, a curse would have helped
> 
> renau1g: Whoops! I rolled for him and added him to my cheatsheet but skipped him in the writeup. I'm correcting that now. Kriv is right after the goblin wolfrider.
> 
> Redclaw: There are no rules for monsters riding mounts. I wrote up the wolfrider as a single creature in lieu of inventing rules for them. Once you get it to bloodied, the goblin will be out of the picture and you'll just be fighting the wolf.



Will the wolf be still marked? (The mechanic looks like something from the Baldur's Gate 2 RPG for PS2. Not a critic, just reminded me on it.)


----------



## Zurai (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes. It's one creature. It just loses the ability to use the goblin's spear attack, which means it loses its ability to double-attack as well.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 18, 2008)

Fair enough.  I was just curious, as I'm getting ready to run a few combats myself and I hadn't seen that one.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 19, 2008)

The wolfrider is a creature I made myself. The stats are actually over on the 4E board but I'm sure it's buried deep by now. It's a level 3 Elite Brute, for the record. I'll post its stats here once you guys beat it.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

Further question: When there's 4 or 5 of us going in a row between NPC's/badguys should we wait to post in order or can we just post our actions?

Also : Ouch, not being bloodied yet means these wolves have over 37 hp each.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 19, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Further question: When there's 4 or 5 of us going in a row between NPC's/badguys should we wait to post in order or can we just post our actions?



Yes, go ahead and post your actions. Waiting to go in order slows things down tremendously, in my experience.







> Ouch, not being bloodied yet means these wolves have over 37 hp each.



Yep, but not much over.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

Oy, rolling a 3 on my 'get out of there safely' check sucks..  Perhaps Michael will have to rethink his "I can take'em" strategy.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 19, 2008)

SO fast replying trumps initiative?


----------



## Zurai (Jun 19, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> SO fast replying trumps initiative?



Huh? No. Your actions will still be processed in initiative order. There's no reason for person #6 in initiative order to wait for person #5 to post his action, though, unless person #6 is thinking of reacting specifically to person #5's action. (for example, "If Thor moves out of the way, I can charge, but if he stays put I'll have to find a rock to throw"). In most cases, character actions are mostly independent of each other. In the cases where I think a person might want to change their action, I'll stop the narration at that point and give the person in question the opportunity to change their action. You'll note I've already done this once with Shamash.

If everyone waited for the person before them in initiative to act before posting their action, each combat round would take days. This way, I should instead be able to post a full round each time the slowest person posts.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

aye, it's always been my prefered way of dealing with PBP combat as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Seconded.

And thanks for the heads up in changing action. It is nice when you don't have to ask the DM for it.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure if anyone knows the answer or not, but if Kriv used his Dragon Breath, does it affect allies as well? If so, does it also affect other Dragonborn? 

I'm looking at you Shamash   , trying to help a brother out.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 19, 2008)

The description says "all creatures in area", so yes to both.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Just try to keep him out of the area   

I hope I stand the next round to roll at least a ten or more...


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 19, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> [sblock=sticking my nose in] Orb is once per encounter[/sblock]




Bah.. figures.  Thanks.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 30, 2008)

Just a note - an update may be a day or so in coming. I just got a ton of work dumped on my lap and I need to get on top of it. It won't take weeks or anything but there may not be an update until tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 30, 2008)

No worries on my part.  I'm out of town until Friday anyway.


----------



## Zurai (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry about the longer-than-expected break. I'll get a new post up ASAP.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2008)

Zurai said:


> Sorry about the longer-than-expected break. I'll get a new post up ASAP.




Heh.. I thought I was missing a game somewhere.  Welcome back!


----------



## Zurai (Jul 15, 2008)

Whoops! I coulda sworn I'd posted an update to the IC thread. I'm surprised no one's bumped this one asking where it is. Gimme 5 minutes.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 20, 2008)

Speaking of bumps...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

I consider this game pending and will delete my subscriptions. If this is going again, send me a PM or post in the ooc thread of one of my games (see my signature).


----------

